# Sticky  Largest Tires on a stock (NOT LIFTED) Honda.



## Polaris425

We have one of these in the kawi section, just thought some people might find it usefull here too...

If you've put larger than stock tires on your Honda, w/o a lift kit, please post what model quad, and the tires specs, and any problems you ran into w/ rubbing etc... Pictures are awesome too if you have them.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

My brother in law has 27'' swamplites on a 420 rancher , no lift, no rubbing


----------



## tacoma_2002

350 Honda Rancher with ITP C-Series rims will clear 26" 10/12 laws no rubbing.

Honda TRX 300 will clear 26'' Laws with no rubbing or 27's with minimal rubbing on the front inner fenders.

Honda 500 Foreman will clear 27's on stock rims with no rubbing.

Honda 450 Foemans will also clear 27's on stock rims with minimal rubbing on the front inner fender.


----------



## bump530

my 300 didnt rub at all with my 27s skinny laws with no lift.

i put 28 skinny backs on my buddies 500 with no lift. the only thing we had to due was bend the front fender brackets some. i dont think we did anything on the back.


----------



## DTX

I have 27x12x11 super swampers on the back of a 2wd 420. I measured them before I put them on and they actually measured 29" tall. With the suspension compressed, they just barely rubbed the metal bar that supports the plastics where the floorboards and fenders come together. They don't actually hit the plastics but there is no extra room. Unfortunatly, I don't know about the front. Here is a pic showing the rear.


----------



## HondaGuy

08 Rancher ES 4x4 28x11-14 Maxxis Zillas that measured true to height fit fine with no lift, no rubbing, and no trimming.


----------



## honda maniac

you can fit 28s on any 420 no rubing or triming you can fit 30s no triming if you have the corect of offset rims same as stock the sra 420 will pull them stock the irs will not it is 20% higher geared than the sra the max tires it will pull is a non agresive 27x9 or 27x10inch tire max also i have the turner gr and pull my 29.5s just fine they do not rub but i had to trim my floor boards in the rear fronts are fine but ith a gorilla stage 1 lift you will not have to trim here are pics

with lift 



































with no lift 



















with 27s no lift no triming no rubing 






















then here are some videos 

stock 420 at 27s no gr water with thick ish mud on bottom 

muding at willowbreak :: Picture014.flv video by 420maniac - Photobucket


then here is my 420 at with turner gr and 29.5s with no lift in the thickest mud you can find it dont get any thicker 

FILE0025.flv video by 420maniac - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425

looks & sounds like she was struggling hard in the first one, sure would like to hear some audio from the second one to hear if she was luggin any..


----------



## honda maniac

yea the first one hade no gr thats how high geared the 420 ats were from the factory and the audio from the second one did not work it didnt lug at all for the record i mean you saw it spin them but hu thats funny i wonder what happend to the sound


----------



## honda maniac

here is a nother vid that has audio it wasent as thick but it was still pretty bad and this is 29.5s with gr and no lift FILE0056.flv video by 420maniac - Photobucket

then her is a vid of 2 good friends of mine in our group jayce is the first one threw 07 420 sra only a pipe clutch kit and 2inch lift and 29.5x10 laws and snorkle rad up top and then richard is a 07 420 irs convertoin port and polish clutch kit pipe 2inch snorkle 30x9x14 s backs and primary gr with rad up top also has custom lift 

FILE0130.flv video by 420maniac - Photobucket


----------



## wood butcher

that 27 hole is some bad stuff


----------



## honda maniac

yea it is i wish i could have given it a shot but i didnt have a snorkle so that sucks but were did you get that consol peice for your brute in your avatar with the cup holder


----------



## joemel

my lil sis has a 09 420 with 27 inch skinny laws with no rubbin at all


----------



## 08GreenBrute

any idea what size fits on an 04 foreman 450 with no lift and some itp wheels or stock


----------



## CTD06

What the biggest that a 99 foreman 400 will fit. Would it fit 27" ITP MudLites on 14" ITP rims c series type 7's? I know the bolt pattern will fit but will the tires rub?


----------



## Polaris425

27's should go on there w/o any problems. long as you use skinnys up front.


----------



## CTD06

alright thanks. That's what I thought but just wanted to check with the experts...


----------



## Polaris425

Well that's not really the point of this thread. The point is what will fit STOCK... So... I really really wish people would quit posting lifted bikes in here. I'm pretty sure I've been very clear about that. If ya'll want to know what fits w/ how much lift we need to start a new thread for that.


----------



## Mall Crawler

I thought I had posted in here but I guess not. I ran 27" Mud Lites on ITP wheels on my 2006 Foreman 500 when I first got it. All stock suspension no rubbing.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

what size outlaw or sliverback can i use with a stock foreman 500 and have no trouble turning the tire in most places...


----------



## LSUh20fowler

'09 420 SRA - 28" outlaws ( skinnies all around) no rubbing; did trim rear of floorboard; had about 1/4" gap before trim.


----------



## HondaGuy

Alabama_Mud_Dog said:


> what size outlaw or sliverback can i use with a stock foreman 500 and have no trouble turning the tire in most places...


27" Skinny/Wide combo, or 28" all Skinnies would be the most I would try with the stock gearing.


----------



## bigdigger1527

Alabama_Mud_Dog said:


> what size outlaw or sliverback can i use with a stock foreman 500 and have no trouble turning the tire in most places...


i would say 27s, i ran my 27in executioners for awhile before i got my lift, had to trim some plastic up under the front fender on both sides though


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

hey guys my dad just got a 11' rancher 420 at with irs.. hes wanting to put 26x10x12s on the front and 26x12x12s *GATORS* on the back i have a stock set of rincon 12 in rims will everthing work with no rubbing or trimming?? also will it have enough power to spin the them in sloppy stuff in 4x4?? thanks jake


----------



## Polaris425

^ I think that should work fine.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

will it pull them alright??


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah it should.


----------



## 05camobrute

My 400 foreman would clear 27x12x12 Vampires all the way around with no rubbing


----------



## Foreman 09

28" skinnies is THE highest you want to go on a stock geared 500!


----------



## xbrute650x

anybody know if a 500 foreman would clear 27x12-12 silverbacks all the way around, its IRS, and its a 2009 model, all stock??? i need to know ASAP


----------



## xbrute650x

Nevermind its SRA, and they all cleared, so a 500 foreman will clear 27x12-12 backs all the way around with about 2 inches left


----------



## findmeinthemud09

LSUh20fowler said:


> '09 420 SRA - 28" outlaws ( skinnies all around) no rubbing; did trim rear of floorboard; had about 1/4" gap before trim.


 I have always loved that bike and want mine to look like it!! Good job of getting the idea to peel the camo off Looks good!!


----------



## Striker

This is an 2007 Honda 420.


Non lifted, These are 28x10.00x12. EDL(Extra Deep Lug) Vampires

I havent had to trim or bend or lift, and no rubbing.


----------



## Kikdrincon

When I bought the rincon it was setup with 27X12's mudbugs on all 4 corners. No rubbing w/o a lift. after the lift I got some rubbing on the front fender brackets under full lock.

no lift


----------



## redneckrancher420

Just threw my laws on this past weekend and rode em. 28-9.5-12 all the way around. No lift, no trimming. Only rubs on absolute full compression (huge bump) with a passenger on. Other than that pulls em great!


----------



## jrpro130

2012 foreman 500, 29.5 outlaws. No lift, no rub. Trimmed rear plastic fender, cranked shocks all the way up


----------



## findmeinthemud09

2003 350 rancher 28 skinny laws. No lift only rubbed on one side where i bent the floorboards


----------



## 2013foreman

I have a 2013 foreman. Foot shift power steering. 
I'm running 30x9x14 silverbacks all the way around. On 14 msa diesels. 
No lift no rubbing at all (it close though). Just have my shocks turned all the way up. I did not trim anything. And I also have 2 1/2 inch spacers in the back can't figure out how to upload pics


----------



## Polaris425

2013foreman said:


> can't figure out how to upload pics


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/62-forum-help/7025-how-post-pictures.html


----------



## 2013foreman

How y'all doin. I have 30x9 silverbacks on 14 msa diesels. No lift and no rubbing on a 2013 foreman 500


----------



## Stimpy

Tried these on the girlfriends 420, itp wheels, 28x10x12 all around. I think these are the edls but there not true to size as the the same height as the 27 dirt devils we have and much shorter than my 28 zillas. No rubbing and no noticeable loss of power either. 2011 rancher IRS.


























100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Stimpy

We threw the tires off my brute on my dads rincon the other day lol. 04 650 rincon. 28x9x14 zillas on MSA wheels IRS offset. Surprisingly very little rubbing, rubs the front fender supports slightly and I believe my dad trimmed a little plastic off the lower rear fender lips.

































100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## USMCRay1

To the guys with the 29.5 and 30 tires do you have any power problems? I have a 2012 500 and want the biggest tires I can get without any lift or gear reduction.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'd recommend 28" zillas. If you put a really big tire, you'll have to do a gear reduction to turn them effectively. That's just my 2 cents though.


----------



## RYAN.

Yep with just about any honda with 28+ tires you need a GR for sho nuff mud

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## USMCRay1

I'm looking at 28 skinnys all the way around but want to keep my power. The zillas are really light but everyone keeps recommending outlaws. I was also looking at the outlaw MST. Too many choices.


----------



## Stimpy

You won't loose any power with the zillas. We just put my all skinnys on my dads 650 pictured above. No power lose that we've noticed yet, and from what I understand the rincons are the worst about loosing power due to the gearing. (Honda experts please correct me if I'm wrong)




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## dodge2500

on the new farman u can run 30 inch mud zills skinys and turn then in enything even penut butter


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

USMCRay1 said:


> To the guys with the 29.5 and 30 tires do you have any power problems? I have a 2012 500 and want the biggest tires I can get without any lift or gear reduction.


 
i have a 2012 honda 500 on 30" mudzillas with no gear reduction and i havent lost any power. i can turn my tires in anything i put them in. also dont have no lift eaither. ill post a pic for u


----------



## jrpro130

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> i have a 2012 honda 500 on 30" mudzillas with no gear reduction and i havent lost any power. i can turn my tires in anything i put them in. also dont have no lift eaither. ill post a pic for u


Same here...I have og law 29.5 skinny but mine DOES bog down in the nasty. If you keep the tires spinning you are fine but if you stop and then try to start again it barely turns the tire. Gear reduction coming for mine I think I'm going to do a decent percent. I want to be mainly in 2nd gear mudding


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2012 honda forman 500 w/ 30" skinny mudzillas has no lift or gr


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

jrpro130 said:


> Same here...I have og law 29.5 skinny but mine DOES bog down in the nasty. If you keep the tires spinning you are fine but if you stop and then try to start again it barely turns the tire. Gear reduction coming for mine I think I'm going to do a decent percent. I want to be mainly in 2nd gear mudding


 
what size u doing? im going 69% so i can put ma 32s


----------



## USMCRay1

I'm really digging the tall tires but I will be doing a lot of trail riding and I'm afraid I will lose the ride comfort and power. There are so many **** opinions on here so I am lost.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

my mud zillas ride alright, my ol2 ride way better but u wont have no problem with lost of power if u go with mudzillaz. back and laws mabe due to the weight and huge lugs. throw u some 28s on there and hit it up. also for the 2012 honda 500 ride comfert is amazing very nice riding bike. just stay away from springs and spacers that makes it ride rough, i had to put spring spacers on the back of mine due to my dual axle paddles and no lift to stop paddles from hitting muffler. other than that i can not complain very impressed with the 2012 fi hinda 500. powers totally diffrent then the previous years


----------



## joshwyle

dirt devils. i dont own a honda but run 28 dirt devils on my brute and the ride is unfreakin believably smooth on hard pack and have cleaned out wwell in everything ive been in


----------



## Stimpy

We have a set of 27 dirt devils on my dads 500 rubicon. Great all around tire, like stated very smooth ride and will pull you through any deer camp or pasture hole. It's no outlaw but when compared to mud lights or zillas it will def hold its own.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## USMCRay1

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> my mud zillas ride alright, my ol2 ride way better but u wont have no problem with lost of power if u go with mudzillaz. back and laws mabe due to the weight and huge lugs. throw u some 28s on there and hit it up. also for the 2012 honda 500 ride comfert is amazing very nice riding bike. just stay away from springs and spacers that makes it ride rough, i had to put spring spacers on the back of mine due to my dual axle paddles and no lift to stop paddles from hitting muffler. other than that i can not complain very impressed with the 2012 fi hinda 500. powers totally diffrent then the previous years


From what I have read the Mudzillas weigh more than Outlaws and Backs


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^^ yea I was thinking the same lol, now the Zillas yes they are lighter but the MUDZillas are heavy.
so on my 2012 Foreman 500 I should be able to fit 28" Skinny/Wide Zillas no lift? more pics would be appreciated.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Greenbrute no more kawa I know you got a sxs but also a new Honda


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^^^ yea I was thinking the same lol, now the Zillas yes they are lighter but the MUDZillas are heavy.
> so on my 2012 Foreman 500 I should be able to fit 28" Skinny/Wide Zillas no lift? more pics would be appreciated.


U can fit 30s no lift


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

USMCRay1 said:


> From what I have read the Mudzillas weigh more than Outlaws and Backs


My mudzillas are skinnys. 30x9x14. Weigh 34.4 pounds. Outlaws weigh 35lbs in skinnys. But before in started ma 7" lift build I cleared ma 30s with no lift. And pulled them great with dual paddles


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## USMCRay1

35 pound Outlaws? Where?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

USMCRay1 said:


> 35 pound Outlaws? Where?


 
the 29.5x10x12 weigh 35-36 lbs and the 29.5x12/12 41-42 lbs


----------



## 08GreenBrute

lilbigtonka said:


> Greenbrute no more kawa I know you got a sxs but also a new Honda


sold The RZR XP and got a house lol now back to Honda until kawi gets something new!!!


----------



## Stimpy

28-9-14 zillas 420 at




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## cccharged

New here. Wanting to run 28x9x14 and 28x11x14 on my my stock 420(sra). Will they fit? If not what lift to go with? I could also to the 28x9 all the way around?


----------



## Stimpy

Should fit




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

cccharged said:


> New here. Wanting to run 28x9x14 and 28x11x14 on my my stock 420(sra). Will they fit? If not what lift to go with? I could also to the 28x9 all the way around?


They will fit with no lift an with a 2" lift


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## cccharged

Alrighty good deal and thanks..Some people say they will some say they won't so it has been a toss up and I don't want 27's and I don't really want to put a lift on it just yet.


----------



## Jcooperpcola

I have 27x12-12 Vamps on the rear mounted on stock rear wheels. Measures 28.5" tall. 27x10-12 Vamps up front on stock front wheels. Measure 25.5" tall. Yes three inches difference! Rear has no rub. Fronts would hit footboard braces every now and then. 

A coil spacer lift later and now the fronts only hit on extreme articulation. Should have two EDL Vamps to.even things out tomorrow. I am removing the front floor board rods completely and being careful until I can order the fender kit. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500

cccharged said:


> Alrighty good deal and thanks..Some people say they will some say they won't so it has been a toss up and I don't want 27's and I don't really want to put a lift on it just yet.


with no lift on ur 420 sra u can fit 29.5 with lil rubbing in back on outer lip of the black plastic to u will clear 28s no problem at all


----------



## cccharged

They are ordered as of this afternoon so I will post on this thread again once I get them on and let you know how they fit!


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Just installed the EDLs up front on my Foreman. I do not think its possible to fit true 28s. I almost rub the rods up front sitting on level ground with 2" coil spacer lift. I am considering a 2" bracket lift up front on top of the coil spacer lift. 4" total up front. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

2" coil spacer lift does not provide 2" of lift, and you will not have 4" of total lift... it KILLS me when I see people advertise something as having a 4" lift... 

spring spacers do nothing but remove sag from the spring, make it stiff as a log truck, and eventually, will cause premature spring wear.... and you'll be right back where you were w/ a soft saggy un-fixable spring that has to be replaced. You can't "LIFT" a machine w/ a spacer, as all you are doing is maxing out the shock at all times.


----------



## Jcooperpcola

My tape.measure revealed a 2.5" lift front and 2" in the rear. My front is maxed out and rear has more that I could go up. Btw my lift was custom built for $7.38! From my favorite store, Tractor Supply!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Measure it again in a few months after riding........... It will be gone. And agian, you didnt "lift" it, you just maxed out your springs. There's a difference.


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Its been on for six months and the guy that built it for me has been doing this for years. Lift is lift. Regardless of what you say I got two inches. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Ok then... If you want to think that. I just wouldnt go telling people... And FYI, I've been doing this for years myself...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Hahahahhahaha. P people like this crack me up with the spring spacer lift. All u did cat was take out bike sag. But if u wanna put a 2" lift on top of the spring spacers u better call turner ad get u an hd u joint. Ur stock will be in a bind and eventually break. But u will prolly prove me wrong on this like u are trying to do with p. but we have been doing this for Years. We know what goes down when u do something with a bike. Js. But always remember young one, spacers don't give lift they take out bike sag and make bike ride like a tank! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok let me explain something as I have been doing this for years also and have some of these products such as spring spacers....technically they do NOT lift the bike, I will put it in simple numbers so people understand.... it works as a factory bike sits just say at 4in well then when u sit on bike it goes to 3in now with springs spacers your bike may sit at 5in when not on it and once you sit on it it goes back to say 3-4in therefore being back to where you started really as it stiffens the load rating, as was said already...so really yes you get a bit of a tiny lift when not on bike but what good does that do cuz only time you need clearance is when riding, hopefully this can be understood


----------



## cccharged

My tires fit. Stock 2012 SRA 420 rancher..28x9x14 fronts and 28x11x14 rear.Mega Mayhems


----------



## buoyoop

First post.Here is my 2013 foreman on 28"OL2s








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

buoyoop said:


> First post.Here is my 2013 foreman on 28"OL2s
> View attachment 13785
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


Nice foreman!!!! Love them new Hondas!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

So a 27" outlaw can fit on a 2013 honda foreman 500 with no power loss?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Yes! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol this was before i txt u bud thanks for the info tho


----------



## dodge2500

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Hahahahhahaha. P people like this crack me up with the spring spacer lift. All u did cat was take out bike sag. But if u wanna put a 2" lift on top of the spring spacers u better call turner ad get u an hd u joint. Ur stock will be in a bind and eventually break. But u will prolly prove me wrong on this like u are trying to do with p. but we have been doing this for Years. We know what goes down when u do something with a bike. Js. But always remember young one, spacers don't give lift they take out bike sag and make bike ride like a tank!
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


*x2 u bro all the spacer will do is max the shock back out because u cannot extend the shock more then it is all u will do is make the spring stiffer to beable to take more weight*


----------



## 01rancher4x4

I have 26'' Mudlites on my '01 Rancher 4x4, could I put 28''s on it with no GR??


----------



## Polaris425

Something light like a 28" Zilla would probably do fine.


----------



## 01rancher4x4

What about 28" Silverbacks?


----------



## Polaris425

I'd say no.


----------



## jpence

01rancher4x4 said:


> I have 26'' Mudlites on my '01 Rancher 4x4, could I put 28''s on it with no GR??


i say no since my bro in law had 28/12 backs scrub on the back on his 500 rubicon


----------



## 01rancher4x4

Would a 23% or 39% gear reduction be enough to turn 30' Silverbacks or 29.5 Outlaws?


----------



## Polaris425

There's are threads for that. Please search. This is a thread about what tires fit STOCK. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Stimpy

Haven't posted in a while, but figured I'd add I recently put 27x10 edls on a 06 rancher 350 using IRS wheels and 2 spacers on the rear. No rubbing at all with no lift.




100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




















100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!


----------



## hondalife420

Striker said:


> This is an 2007 Honda 420.
> 
> 
> Non lifted, These are 28x10.00x12. EDL(Extra Deep Lug) Vampires
> 
> I havent had to trim or bend or lift, and no rubbing.



Is this honda completely stock?


----------



## Lineman

Got a 09 foreman with STI springs and plenty of clearance on 27 outlaws.


----------



## JCooper

28" skinny wide Outlaws on a 2005 350 Rancher. Had to trim but no lift.



Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

hondalife420 said:


> Is this honda completely stock?



I'd imagine so, I have 28x9x14 Zillas on my 420 auto and they fit with no issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cain14brute

i have a 2003 Honda Rubicon and when i turn right it rubs on the winch cable and on pert of the winch  my winch does work no more it snagged one of the wires and broke it and PS i have 26 inch bighorn tires and 2 inch lif and i think big horns run big 

any feedback will be helpful


----------



## Ndr

Will a 2013 foreman 500 turn 27 executioners?


----------



## Polaris425

Ndr said:


> Will a 2013 foreman 500 turn 27 executioners?


yup


----------



## Big t

I have a 2007 Honda Rubicon. Can I run 28x10x12 on it without rubbing or having any other issues?


----------



## Polaris425

Big t said:


> I have a 2007 Honda Rubicon. Can I run 28x10x12 on it without rubbing or having any other issues?


best I can remember yeah you should be fine. Depending on the offset of the rims.


----------

